#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Won 5000 esta melhor com o novo firmware

## vitorianetpredial

*gostaria de saber de vcs como esta os teste desse equipamento,pq uso ubiquiti mas esta muito caro p se comprar e sem falar na garantia que nao tem.

Como nao conheço esse equipamento peço ajuda de vcs p mi dizer tudo sobre essa cpe.


Desde ja agradeço a todos!


*

----------


## jorgilson

Amigo até uns 2km com visada eu uso sem problemas.

----------


## Route66

> *gostaria de saber de vcs como esta os teste desse equipamento,pq uso ubiquiti mas esta muito caro p se comprar e sem falar na garantia que nao tem.
> 
> Como nao conheço esse equipamento peço ajuda de vcs p mi dizer tudo sobre essa cpe.
> 
> 
> Desde ja agradeço a todos!
> 
> 
> *


Amigo, temos uma unidade da Route 66 em Vitória/ES. Pegue uma peças para testar, e com garantia de 1 ano no Wom-5000. Se for utilizar com Ubiquiti, desative o protocolo proprietário.

Abraço,

----------


## infor3

> Amigo, temos uma unidade da Route 66 em Vitória/ES. Pegue uma peças para testar, e com garantia de 1 ano no Wom-5000. Se for utilizar com Ubiquiti, desative o protocolo proprietário.
> 
> Abraço,


como assim desativar o protocolo propietario? onde seria isso?

----------


## Route66

> como assim desativar o protocolo propietario? onde seria isso?


Se o Airmax estiver ativado nas base station, não haverá comunicação com o Wom-5000. Para que você possa testar a WOM-5000 na sua rede, deve trabalhar no padrão IEEE 802.11 b/g/n. Só não faça isso se você tiver clientes conectados.

----------


## Route66

O que você pode fazer também para não mexer na estrutura que você tem hoje, é colocar uma APC 5M-90 na torre e nos clientes o WOM-5000. Assim você testa o sinal só com Intelbras.

----------


## infor3

ahh sim entendi, obrigado

----------


## misterbogus

com firmware novo ou antigo é a mesma bosta limitada, mas uma merdinha pelo preço que é cobrado, e sento as importações de ubnt encarecido, até que está bom. Agora a Intelbras caga e anda para o software, só pega em 20mhz, não trabalha em 5 ou 10 mhz, dizem que e limitação do chip ralink, mas vi rádios com o mesmo chip trabalhando nesses canais.

----------


## intermax

Aqui uso somente Ubiquiti e não me arrependo, INtelbras, não quero nem testar e muito menos colocar na minha rede. Tenho um amigo que trabalha com Intelbras e me falou que é uma merda. Com sinal -65 não chega dar 400 kbps. Parece que nada feito nessa republiqueta de bananas presta.... Aqui só tem ladroagem e corrupção.... Claro, nesse país não investe em educação... Quem é pobre tem que trabalhar de dia e estudar numa faculdade particular a noite, porque não consegue entrar em faculdade pública e enquanto os ricos que estudaram em escolas particulares estão lá ocupando a vaga de quem sempre estudou em escola publica. Fazer o que né. Para entreter o povão? Futebol, carnaval e novela na globo. Viva essa merda... Ah, quase ia me esquecendo, cadê a Telebrás para passar link para os pequenos? cadê? Alô Dilmão... Cadê? rsssss. É uma piada!

----------


## janesley

Com a versão 3.1 - todos os outros problemas citados, e acrescentando, também no DNS automatico. que não navega.
Com versão 3.2 - problemas com DHCP da Lan.

A dica de colocar o APC-5M, você também tem que desabilitar o protocolo proprietário da Deliberant que é o Pool. Se deixar habilitado o W-5000 não conecta. Que resumindo dá na mesma.
O Won 5000 é um meia boca, creio que se você tem uma rede toda UBNT/MK não compensa abrir mão do Mimo x Siso e menos ainda do TDMA.
Nós da area de redes e que trabalhamos com esse segmento sabemos muito bem os produtos da marca que funcinam. exemplo disso é o roteador wifi da mesma empresa WRN-150 produto até agora aprovado por mim e por muitos companheiros de trabalho.
Agora se o cidadão quiser trabalhar somente com Siso, é retroceder em tecnologia. "Velocidade/Qtde de Clientes conectados por AP/Espera maior na comunicação etc..."
Comparo com um carro antigo e um modelo da atualidade.....
* Onde o novo vai o antigo também vai.... - Só que o novo vai com muito mais conforto, rapidez, economia, estabilidade e sem medo...
O antigo começa pelo medo de não chegar ao destino.... Isso se aplica ao SiSO... vc vai a casa do cliente comedo de não fechar o elance..... e por ai vai....
Espero ter contribuido..

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Com a versão 3.1 - todos os outros problemas citados, e acrescentando, também no DNS automatico. que não navega.
> Com versão 3.2 - problemas com DHCP da Lan.
> 
> A dica de colocar o APC-5M, você também tem que desabilitar o protocolo proprietário da Deliberant que é o Pool. Se deixar habilitado o W-5000 não conecta. Que resumindo dá na mesma.
> O Won 5000 é um meia boca, creio que se você tem uma rede toda UBNT/MK não compensa abrir mão do Mimo x Siso e menos ainda do TDMA.
> Nós da area de redes e que trabalhamos com esse segmento sabemos muito bem os produtos da marca que funcinam. exemplo disso é o roteador wifi da mesma empresa WRN-150 produto até agora aprovado por mim e por muitos companheiros de trabalho.
> Agora se o cidadão quiser trabalhar somente com Siso, é retroceder em tecnologia. "Velocidade/Qtde de Clientes conectados por AP/Espera maior na comunicação etc..."
> Comparo com um carro antigo e um modelo da atualidade.....
> * Onde o novo vai o antigo também vai.... - Só que o novo vai com muito mais conforto, rapidez, economia, estabilidade e sem medo...
> ...



Bom dia,

Já temos disponível a versão MiMo do WOM5000. Você pode checar as especificações através do link abaixo:

http://www.intelbras.com.br/Produtos...4-dBi-MiMo-2x2

----------


## vitorianetpredial

*pessoal so trabalho com a linha ubnt

eu ja estava fexando negocio em um lote de 500 WON 5000,mas pelos teste feito por vcs que ja tem experiencia


ja nao estou querendo entrar nessa furada,vou continuar com a ubnt sem garantia e com preço alto.

Att jonas andrade.*

----------


## janesley

> Bom dia,
> 
> Já temos disponível a versão MiMo do WOM5000. Você pode checar as especificações através do link abaixo:
> 
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/Produtos...4-dBi-MiMo-2x2


Rapaz como o Suporte da Intelbras mencionou o novo W-5000 Mimo eu ainda não posso me pronunciar a favor ou contra pelo motivo de não ter feito nenhum teste no mesmo. Agora sobre o W-5000 Siso tenho experiencia e posso afirmar!

----------


## intermax

Eu não abro mão, aqui somente Ubiquiti com airmax habilitado. Não quero nem saber dessa Intelbras.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Rapaz como o Suporte da Intelbras mencionou o novo W-5000 Mimo eu ainda não posso me pronunciar a favor ou contra pelo motivo de não ter feito nenhum teste no mesmo. Agora sobre o W-5000 Siso tenho experiencia e posso afirmar!



Bom dia janesley,

Você citou problemas com DNS Automático, DHCP na LAN... entre outros. Temos uma boa gama de clientes utilizando em média 300, 500 equipamentos em suas redes e sem problemas algum. 
Nosso suporte está sempre à disposição através dos canais tradicionais (CHAT, e-mail e Telefone), além de se fazer presente em alguns fóruns como este.

Pergunta: Você entrou em contato com o nosso suporte? 

Descreva o seu cenário, mostre prints das configurações ou até mesmo faça um vídeo mostrando a sua dificuldade. Em boa parte dos casos o problema é resolvido com a configuração correta do equipamento. 
Todos aqui trabalham com redes e sabem que um detalhe na configuração, pode fazer com que a rede não funcione, haja vista que a interface de configuração e a nomenclatura varia de equipamento para equipamento e Fabricante para Fabricante.

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## misterbogus

> Bom dia janesley,
> 
> Você citou problemas com DNS Automático, DHCP na LAN... entre outros. Temos uma boa gama de clientes utilizando em média 300, 500 equipamentos em suas redes e sem problemas algum. 
> N


isso é uma indireta? quer dizer que estão todos os seus clientes falam a verdade e o Kamarada mente. é uma maldita prática de mercado vcs jogarem na cara isto, e se o produto tiver defeito de fabricação? e etc? 

e ate hoje, não consigo setar na wom 5000 para trabalhar em 6megas pois o firmware não aceita trabalhar em modo A, e setando a baixa velocidade. E quando liguei para lá, ninguém sabia responder.

Agora sou obrigado a gastar de interurbano porque as dondocas disponibilizam um manuel meia boca, e só para configuração básicas.




> Todos aqui trabalham com redes e sabem que um detalhe na configuração, pode fazer com que a rede não funcione, haja vista que a interface de configuração e a nomenclatura varia de equipamento para equipamento e Fabricante para Fabricante.


Sabe de nada Inocente!

----------


## 1929

> *pessoal so trabalho com a linha ubnt
> 
> eu ja estava fexando negocio em um lote de 500 WON 5000,mas pelos teste feito por vcs que ja tem experiencia
> 
> 
> ja nao estou querendo entrar nessa furada,vou continuar com a ubnt sem garantia e com preço alto.
> 
> Att jonas andrade.*


Jonas, eu não faria teste de equipamento com lote de 500 peças

Isso é loucura. Já imaginou se todos chegassem aqui e dessem só bons relatos? E depois não desse certo e você com 500 peças na mão?
O caminho para testar é colocar um setor onde todos os clientes fossem só WOM-500.

O assunto quando envolve qualidade é muito controversial. Tem gente que gosta e outros que não gostam. 
Ubiquiti é bom? É, mas também tem gente que reclama. Só que reclamar contra a correnteza não é mole...
Eu tenho muitas Airgrid aqui paradas, assim como outras marcas também... Assim como tenho rádios que estão nos clientes desde 2008 e também de diversos fabricantes incluindo Ubiquiti.

E tem mais ainda. Tem gente que gosta mas não conta para os outros com receio que o concorrente do lado dele também vá utilizar.
Daí só sobra a maioria com relatos negativos.

Eu pessoalmente não posso falar do WOM pois também nunca usei mas lendo o que se posta e filtrando, dá para encontrar também relatos favoráveis.
Sobre o suporte da Intelbrás ajudar também já vi gente que reclamava e eles entraram remoto e resolveram. Poucos são os que retornam para agradecer ou mudar o conceito.
Quanto a ser ou não tupiniquim não creio que seja o ponto alto. Pois por trás tem uma empresa de renome internacional fabricando. 
Não acho demérito algum em uma empresa nacional trazer equipamentos de fora e ter o seu logo. Tá cheio disso em todas as áreas.
Além disso a produção em escala é que baixa preço. Assim quando a Intelbrás trás lá de fora um rádio que por fora e por dentro é igualzinho ao TP-link eu não vejo mal nisso. Existe muito comentário negativo sobre os TP-Link? Não, só do firmware deles.
A produção de qualquer coisa no Brasil encarece muito os produtos.

Até porque no caso dos rádios 2.4 5210 da Tp-link, ao colocar o firmware distribuido pela Intelbrás, fica muito melhor.

Uma coisa que não sei se é possível mas com o TP-link 7510N que me parece ser o irmão gêmeo do WOM-500 siso, trocando o firmware para o DD-WRT fica muito bom. O suporte da Intelbrás poderia esclarecer isso, se ele aceita o dd-wrt.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> isso é uma indireta? quer dizer que estão todos os seus clientes falam a verdade e o Kamarada mente. é uma maldita prática de mercado vcs jogarem na cara isto, e se o produto tiver defeito de fabricação? e etc? 
> 
> e ate hoje, não consigo setar na wom 5000 para trabalhar em 6megas pois o firmware não aceita trabalhar em modo A, e setando a baixa velocidade. E quando liguei para lá, ninguém sabia responder.
> 
> Agora sou obrigado a gastar de interurbano porque as dondocas disponibilizam um manuel meia boca, e só para configuração básicas.
> 
> 
> 
> Sabe de nada Inocente!


Bom dia misterbogus,

Conforme informado, além do suporte via telefone, temos disponível o suporte via e-mail e CHAT, ambos GRATUITOS. Em muitos caso fazemos o acesso remoto e auxiliamos nossos clientes na configuração. Portanto, o suporte via telefone é MAIS uma opção de suporte disponibilizado pela Intelbras. Além é claro da atenção disponibilizada diretamente aqui no fórum.
Portanto, se você tem alguma dúvida ou dificuldade, estamos aqui para te ajudar. E para entendermos o seu cenário, basta nos descrever com detalhes, mostrando Prints das telas de configuração ou fazendo um vídeo.
Desta forma nós e o outros participantes do Fórum podemos te ajudar. 

Afinal de contas esse é o objetivo do fórum! 

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Uma coisa que não sei se é possível mas com o TP-link 7510N que me parece ser o irmão gêmeo do WOM-500 siso, trocando o firmware para o DD-WRT fica muito bom. O suporte da Intelbrás poderia esclarecer isso, se ele aceita o dd-wrt.


Bom dia,

Muito bom seus esclarecimentos!

A garantia do WOM5000 é disponibilizada apenas com a Firmware original do equipamento. Não testamos com outras firmwares, de outros fabricantes. 

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas, eu não faria teste de equipamento com lote de 500 peças
> 
> Isso é loucura. Já imaginou se todos chegassem aqui e dessem só bons relatos? E depois não desse certo e você com 500 peças na mão?
> O caminho para testar é colocar um setor onde todos os clientes fossem só WOM-500.
> 
> O assunto quando envolve qualidade é muito controversial. Tem gente que gosta e outros que não gostam. 
> Ubiquiti é bom? É, mas também tem gente que reclama. Só que reclamar contra a correnteza não é mole...
> Eu tenho muitas Airgrid aqui paradas, assim como outras marcas também... Assim como tenho rádios que estão nos clientes desde 2008 e também de diversos fabricantes incluindo Ubiquiti.
> 
> ...


O tplink é chipset atheros, e qualidade do sinal/banda é muito superior ao Wom. Quando se joga ddwrt entao vira outro radio.

Tenho deles na redes desde seu lançamento, nunca precisei voltar na casa do cliente.

----------


## JulianoVB

> E tem mais ainda. Tem gente que gosta mas não conta para os outros com receio que o concorrente do lado dele também vá utilizar.
> Daí só sobra a maioria com relatos negativos.


Olá! 

Não irei defender nem atacar os WOM-5000, simplesmente vou dar o relato dos acontecimentos de quem está com 70 unidades em uso na rede!

Inicialmente comprei 10 pçs WOM-5000, tive problemas para conecta-los em nossas bases pois usávamos SSID ocultos, entrei em contato com o suporte Intelbras e eles alegaram que o problema já havia sido corrigido na versão 3.1 do firmware, digo que até o presente momento ainda tenho dificuldades com este fato dentro da rede... alguns conectam outros não... mesmo utilizando o firmware 3.2, resumindo ativei o SSID das bases para solucionar o problema, porem afirmo que fora este fato não existe mais nada que desabone estes equipamentos se instalados até 1,2KM das bases, e respeitando regras básicas de configuração, hoje vendo planos de 1, 3 e 5Megas, não existe cliente que a gente não faça testes antes de finalizar a instalação e não existe cliente que não esteja passando no minimo 10 Megas quando apagamos a Queue no MK para o teste.

Do meu ponto de vista alguns tem dificuldades com o equipamento por que querem utilizá-los por exemplo conectados a uma Base Station da Ubiquiti, onde a abertura vertical é de 2 graus, onde o wom-5000 se conecta por lóbulos secundários da antena, gerando estes transtornos, "com o LOCO M5 e Airmax ativado existe uma correção por conta do protocolo proprietário".

Ou então quer conectar a 3 km de distancia da base,pois ele considera os 20db de potencia da base station + 27 db do Rocket... cada caso é um caso e tem que ser analisado com calma antes de simplesmente meter o pau.... inclusive se verificarem aqui no fórum eu fui um dos que reclamou do WOM-5000, e hoje posso dizer que estou satisfeito com os rádios....


Aqui nas bases utilizo somente bullet M5 com Setoriais polarização unica OIW, pelo motivo de que a abertura vertical das OIW é maior que muitos outros fabricantes!

Continuarei utilizando os WOM-5000 nos clientes até 1,2KM, pois considero o custo benéfico muito satisfatório e continuarei utilizando Airgrid M5 nos clientes acima destas distancias, não é receita de bolo porem comigo está dando certo!

fica ai o meu relato!

tenham todos um ótimo fim de Semana!

----------


## JulianoVB

> O tplink é chipset atheros, e qualidade do sinal/banda é muito superior ao Wom. Quando se joga ddwrt entao vira outro radio.
> 
> Tenho deles na redes desde seu lançamento, nunca precisei voltar na casa do cliente.


Olá! 

Também tenho os Tp-link aqui na minha rede e realmente os rádios são bons, porem o que pesa é que querendo ou não o preço dele ta meio salgado por ser a Atheros, alem de não ter homologação!

Se possível me passe o nome de onde está comprando pra eu verificar os valores, pois o valor mais baixo que encontrei aqui no brasil foi R$180,00 contra R$ 154,00 dos wom-5000!

No Paraguai ta saindo U$ 44,00 mais é complicado de ir buscar!

----------


## Route66

> *pessoal so trabalho com a linha ubnt
> 
> eu ja estava fexando negocio em um lote de 500 WON 5000,mas pelos teste feito por vcs que ja tem experiencia
> 
> 
> ja nao estou querendo entrar nessa furada,vou continuar com a ubnt sem garantia e com preço alto.
> 
> Att jonas andrade.*


Mesmo tendo todo o suporte da Intelbras caso precise, custo-benefício, garantia. Além do mais, já tem o Wom-mimo disponível. Você poderia testar pegando 10 pcs.

----------


## JonasMT

> Olá! 
> 
> Também tenho os Tp-link aqui na minha rede e realmente os rádios são bons, porem o que pesa é que querendo ou não o preço dele ta meio salgado por ser a Atheros, alem de não ter homologação!
> 
> Se possível me passe o nome de onde está comprando pra eu verificar os valores, pois o valor mais baixo que encontrei aqui no brasil foi R$180,00 contra R$ 154,00 dos wom-5000!
> 
> No Paraguai ta saindo U$ 44,00 mais é complicado de ir buscar!


Vou lhe passar por mp, apesar que atualmente somente Sxt lite 5 em minhas novas instalaçoes. Mas os ultimos que comprei saio a 149,00 ja com nfe

----------


## delegato

Olha sobre essa WON 5000 da intelbras, não posso falar nada pois nunca usei, agora a WOG 212, essa sim é um LIXO total, o equipamento trava no modo AP isso sem nenhum cliente conectado!!! é incluível, com certeza bug de firmware, há inúmeros relatos e a intelbras nunca lançou firmware para corrigir, lembrando ela estando no modo Ap bridge ela trava a wireless, não por sobre carga, trava até mesmo com um ou nenhum usuário conectado!, ae devo entrar pela LAN e da um reboot ae volta ao normal chega a ficar alguns dias mais trava sempre!!!, dizem se tiver no modo AP router ela trava e nem acesso pela LAN dá ae é osso ter que andar alguns KM para desligar e ligar!!!.

Arrumei um firmware AirOs modificado para rodar na wog, problema que vou ter que retirar tudo pois só aceita atualização por TFTP.

Pois bem não comprem essa WOG!!! é pura dor de CABEÇA.

----------


## janesley

Rapaz.....

Eu quando tenho problemas com o Won-5000, apenas vou no meu distribuidor e peço a troca do mesmo... Sendo uma vantagem ter a garantia de 1 ano.

Agora se me alguem me pedir uma sugestão eu sugeria UBNT/MK.

Só que depois de começar a comprar o Won-5000, creio q já troquei uns 10 ou mais por defeito no distribuidor. e no mesmo periodo troquei somente 1 nanostation.

Vejo o seguinte, pra atender clientes até 1 km com visada 100% limpa ele funciona, mas o ideal é bem menos disso.
E a maioria é sabedora que rede mista é uma batata quente na mão do tecnico. Por isso é mais pratico defender uma marca para o POP.

O assunto do POST foi sobre o firmware 3.2, e respondi que tem alguns equipamentos que ao se instalar, o mesmo e começa a dar problemas no DHCP.
Para mim, quem estiver se dando bem com o equipamento, pode comprar.
Para os meus concorrentes, Peço que comprem! Assim como eu... Pois não disse que não compro...
Simplesmente falei que o produto não é todo esse comercial que estão apontando...
Ou dizer que o equipamento da UBNT não é totalmente compativel e seria melhor o APC-5M pois o mesmo é Intelbras.
Sendo que o mesmo APC-5M tem protocolo proprietário que é imcompativel com Won-5000 se habilitado.

Se o suporte da Intelbras, quiser a consultoria de alguns usuários do forum... Quem sabe NÊ... Pagando bem que mal tem.

Agora, o bom dos equipamentos UBNT é a simplicidade na configuração e instalação final.

Aqui uso meu nome pessoal para meu nick/apelido. Se um concorrente meu me encontrar no forum vai saber que se trata de EU.

Dou por encerrado minha participação neste POST, pois o produto é escolha de cada um, e não adianta eu puxar sardinha para qualquer um dos lados, pois os dois produtos tem seus lados Negativos e Positivos. Para mim que não consegui configurar o produto como se deve. Tive problemas, e por enquanto não estou capitalizado para fazer o treinamento na Sede da Intelbras.
Creio que nunca entrei em contato com o Suporte, pois sou mais uma formiginha e compro de unidade e não de lotes de 100. Pois tenho total certeza que se assim fizesse, Os telefones iriam tocar e o povo da Intelbras Ouviriam minha VOZ.
Certeza tenho que nunca fiz o treinamento para configurar todos os UBNTs que instalei e deram certo.

----------


## Rsmol

Boa noite a todos ! como tem muitos aqui do forum respondendo vamos dar nossa contribuição ! primeiro acho que o pessoal daqui devia acreditar um pouco mais no produto nacional ! auguem aqui já teve um suporte das outras marcas importadas como o suporte da intelbras ???
O wom quando saiu com os primeiros firmware acho q 1, 2 sei lá ! eram mesmo terríveis ! mas depois do firm 3 não tivemos mais problemas o provedor que sou parceiro me indicou e usa o wom desde o lançamento e eles tem mais de 200 rodando na rede com planos de 1 a 6 mega e apenas duas trocas por defeitos ! então acho que pode variar de região pra região e vários outros fatores ! instalação ruim , variação de tenção na rede elétrica ,descargas atmosféricas , cabos de má qualidade e etc .
Nai sei se sou referençia do produto porque ainda tenho poucos na rede mas até agora nada a reclamar ! aqui são micro células com omnitik com no máximo 1 km e ta de boa ... vou continuar investindo no nacional ainda mais agora com a wom mimo porque assim posso usar com o apc 5 e ver noque da.

----------


## jorgilson

Rapaz não sei e porque dou sorte com os wom 5000, mas já tenho vários instalados para o provedor de meus amigos e todos estão funcionando sem problemas.
Obs: já comprei um mimo vou fazer uns testes pra ver se presta.

----------


## misterbogus

> Olha sobre essa WON 5000 da intelbras, não posso falar nada pois nunca usei, agora a WOG 212, essa sim é um LIXO total, o equipamento trava no modo AP isso sem nenhum cliente conectado!!! é incluível, com certeza bug de firmware, há inúmeros relatos e a intelbras nunca lançou firmware para corrigir, lembrando ela estando no modo Ap bridge ela trava a wireless, não por sobre carga, trava até mesmo com um ou nenhum usuário conectado!, ae devo entrar pela LAN e da um reboot ae volta ao normal chega a ficar alguns dias mais trava sempre!!!, dizem se tiver no modo AP router ela trava e nem acesso pela LAN dá ae é osso ter que andar alguns KM para desligar e ligar!!!.
> 
> Arrumei um firmware AirOs modificado para rodar na wog, problema que vou ter que retirar tudo pois só aceita atualização por TFTP.
> 
> Pois bem não comprem essa WOG!!! é pura dor de CABEÇA.


mas é essa minha Raiva com a Intelbrás, como pode uma empresa tão grande ter tanto descaso. Vender um equipamento com firmware tão limitado como o da Wom 5000. E se orgulhar de ter um puta de um suporte,que te obriga a fazer interurbano quando não fazem manuais decentes. 

E as atualizações, porque são tão demoradas, porque poucas correções de bugs, será que só revendem ou montam esse hardware chines nobrasil, mas não tem equipe para desenvolver o software?

----------


## stecom2102

BOA TARDE, UTILIZO AQUI FAZ UNS 6MESES E SEM PROBLEMAS E SUPORTE MUITO BOM, EXCELENTE CUSTO BENEFICIO, PRA QUEM NAO TA DANDO CERTO PROCURE UMA RECEITINHA DE BOLO QUE DA CERTO SIM , ATE NO PROPRIO ( _assistente_ ) DO RADIO É SO SEGUIR PASSO A PASSO QUE FUNCIONA FACIL FACIL. CLARO QUE PODE E DEVE MELHORAR SO QUE JA ESTA BOM, JA DA PRA UTILIZAR SEM PROBLEMAS.

----------


## misterbogus

> BOA TARDE, UTILIZO AQUI FAZ UNS 6MESES E SEM PROBLEMAS E SUPORTE MUITO BOM, EXCELENTE CUSTO BENEFICIO, PRA QUEM NAO TA DANDO CERTO PROCURE UMA RECEITINHA DE BOLO QUE DA CERTO SIM , ATE NO PROPRIO ( _assistente_ ) DO RADIO É SO SEGUIR PASSO A PASSO QUE FUNCIONA FACIL FACIL. CLARO QUE PODE E DEVE MELHORAR SO QUE JA ESTA BOM, JA DA PRA UTILIZAR SEM PROBLEMAS.


a citação geral não é que o won seja tão ruim, 
é que ele é limitado demais, mas pelo preço que vale, poderia ser até melhor, mas está bom. 

isso é porque a intelbras é brasileira, e vende para brasileiros, ou seja nós, um bando de bundões, acostumados a aceitar produtos ruim como se fosse algo normal. 

duvido vender Won em outro lugar do mundo.

----------


## stecom2102

Bom dia, pra mim que meu ap que manda é um locom5 e recebo em clientes residencias de ate 1,5km sendo clientes de 2mb e 4mb com latencia baixa mesmo em horario de pico (nesse ap em horario de pico chega a uns 30 online sendo metade wom)e nenhuma reclamação, nao acho que seja um produto satisfatorio e sim um produto de boa qualidade e que toda melhoria sempre é bem vinda, e que o suporte tem em todo lugar, somente em minha cidade tem tres representantes, ficar dependente de uma tecnologia nao da mais né. Agora temos routerboard, ubiquiti, intelbras e alguns mais se deus quiser

----------


## demonho

> mas é essa minha Raiva com a Intelbrás, como pode uma empresa tão grande ter tanto descaso. Vender um equipamento com firmware tão limitado como o da Wom 5000. E se orgulhar de ter um puta de um suporte,que te obriga a fazer interurbano quando não fazem manuais decentes. 
> 
> E as atualizações, porque são tão demoradas, porque poucas correções de bugs, será que só revendem ou montam esse hardware chines nobrasil, mas não tem equipe para desenvolver o software?


É de gente assim que não precisamos no fórum.. fica queimando marca aí ao invés de ajudar. Faz crítica construtiva aí, criatura. Para de queimar marca. Tá com raiva? Posta teu problema aí então pra gente ver, mas não fica queimando marca que não leva a nada e não ajuda ninguém, só polui o fórum.

Já usei muito o wom 5000 e tive bastante problemas nos firmwares iniciais, algumas peças com defeito já peguei tbm, onde tinha que ser trocado. mas com atualização de firmware e alguns ajustes, consegui resolver alguns problemas, outros não deu certo. A antena tinha ângulo de abertura muito grande pra usar como PTP ou CPE, o que atrapalhava em ambiente ruidoso. mas testei o wom mim e como o ângulo foi pra 15 graus e 14 dBi de ganho, melhorou bastante pra CPE.

Enfim, wom tem seus defeitos, mas gosto bastante do suporte Intelbras e acredito que o mimo veio pra melhorar e muito a linha mais simples da marca.

----------


## Route66

Mês de maio, o WOM Mimo está com novo preço!

Interessados, me enviem um MP.

----------


## stecom2102

Concordo em genero numero e grau, dois ou tres anos atras usei uma marca chamada kozumi airforce 5, oque aconteceu os ubiquiteiros de plantao, queimaram a marca tanto que nao tem representante no brasil, tenho uns 20 na minha rede ate hoje e nunca ( n u n c a ) queimou sequer uma fonte ao contrario da outra marca que vivem chorando ai. Me desculpem mas tava na ponta da lingua. Complementando , comprei na route66 e gostei do que vi la, muito boa empresa ,a quem interessar indico.

----------


## misterbogus

> É de gente assim que não precisamos no fórum.. fica queimando marca aí ao invés de ajudar. Faz crítica construtiva aí, criatura. Para de queimar marca. Tá com raiva? Posta teu problema aí então pra gente ver, mas não fica queimando marca que não leva a nada e não ajuda ninguém, só polui o fórum.
> 
> Já usei muito o wom 5000 e tive bastante problemas nos firmwares iniciais, algumas peças com defeito já peguei tbm, onde tinha que ser trocado. mas com atualização de firmware e alguns ajustes, consegui resolver alguns problemas, outros não deu certo. A antena tinha ângulo de abertura muito grande pra usar como PTP ou CPE, o que atrapalhava em ambiente ruidoso. mas testei o wom mim e como o ângulo foi pra 15 graus e 14 dBi de ganho, melhorou bastante pra CPE.
> 
> Enfim, wom tem seus defeitos, mas gosto bastante do suporte Intelbras e acredito que o mimo veio pra melhorar e muito a linha mais simples da marca.


é de gente assim que não precisamos no fórum, pau mandado de fabricante! 

uso WON, pelo preço que tem, atende. A indignação é que no Início o fabricante fez uma propaganda, colocando-o acima do que está e usou de fakes para falar bem do produto em foruns. é bom, o suporte é maravilhoso, mas a falta de documentação nos obriga a ligar. e outra coisa. Já gastei mais de 60 mil reais com equipamentos Intelbras em Projetos de segurança. Comprava dvr na época que custava 6 mil reais um do melhor modelo deles. SABE DE NADA INOCENTE.

----------


## JulianoVB

Print de dois Aps com Clientes de marcas diferentes conectados

----------


## JulianoVB

> Print de dois Aps com Clientes de marcas diferentes conectados


as imagens são de alta qualidade... porem apos subi-las no fórum ficaram ruins!
Como proceder para melhorar estas imagens?

----------


## TechMaycon

@*JulianoVB*, upa as imagens na galeria que melhora bastante, aqui como anexo fica ruim assim mesmo...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> @*JulianoVB*, upa as imagens na galeria que melhora bastante, aqui como anexo fica ruim assim mesmo...


Na verdade quando você envia uma imagem você pode definir qual tamanho você quer que ela fique. Eu acabei de alterar o tamanho da do JulianoVB de uma olhada.

----------


## TechMaycon

@*MarcusMaciel*, na verdade estamos falando da qualidade da imagem/definição e nao o tamanho a que vc se refere...por isso falei pra ele upar na galeria...la a qualidade fica melhor...aqui, colocando como anexo, seja ele pequeno ou grande a qualidade da imagem fica ruim...capitch...hehehe...abraço

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olha sobre essa WON 5000 da intelbras, não posso falar nada pois nunca usei, agora a WOG 212, essa sim é um LIXO total, o equipamento trava no modo AP isso sem nenhum cliente conectado!!! é incluível, com certeza bug de firmware, há inúmeros relatos e a intelbras nunca lançou firmware para corrigir, lembrando ela estando no modo Ap bridge ela trava a wireless, não por sobre carga, trava até mesmo com um ou nenhum usuário conectado!, ae devo entrar pela LAN e da um reboot ae volta ao normal chega a ficar alguns dias mais trava sempre!!!, dizem se tiver no modo AP router ela trava e nem acesso pela LAN dá ae é osso ter que andar alguns KM para desligar e ligar!!!.
> 
> Arrumei um firmware AirOs modificado para rodar na wog, problema que vou ter que retirar tudo pois só aceita atualização por TFTP.
> 
> Pois bem não comprem essa WOG!!! é pura dor de CABEÇA.


Bom dia,

Abaixo você pode fazer o download da versão de firmware mais atual do WOG212. Acrescentamos que está é a terceira versão de firmware disponível.
Lembrando que este equipamento é uma CPE e não Base Station. Se você quiser utilizar um rádio como AP, sugerimos o 
APC 2M-90.

http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=395

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Bom dia Pessoal,

Abaixo segue o link da versão de firmware v3.3 beta do WOM5000 SiSo.

http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=718


*14/05/2014 VERSÃO 3.3-BETA*
*Correções:*
* Se estiver configurado com criptografia WEP e mudar para somente N, a opção de criptografia é ocultada mas os opções de chave não;
* Erro (-100) ao pressionar o botão reset; 
* Alteração da criptografia ao trocar modo AN para somente N;
* Alteração do valor do piso de ruído em modo AP;
* Instabilidade com múltiplos equipamentos associados com modo "Cliente WDS";
* Sinal - duplo (--) na tela Estatísticas WDS; 
* UPNP não inicializa;


*Melhorias:*
* Links de configuração na tela de status;
* Desativado controle de potência automático (modo cliente);
* Repaginação da tela de Status;
* Redirecionar para configuração de criptografia ao clicar em conectar no site survey;
* Site survey não altera mais o modo de operação para Cliente quando operando como WDS;
* Exibe tela de status ao invés de retornar código de erro -100;
* Pequenos ajustes de tradução;

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------

